# Arthroscopic hip bursectomy &debridement of IT band & gluteus medius muscle HELP!!!



## Diana2032 (May 8, 2016)

*Arthroscopic hip bursectomy &debridement of IT band & gluteus medius muscle HELP!!!*

Good afternoon All,

My provider is performing an arthroscopic hip bursectomy which I know is coded with the unlisted code 29999 and the comparable cpt code would be 27062. But how about the IT band and gluteus medius debridement? All performed under the arthroscope, would 29863 be the correct code? Please help!!! Thanks


----------



## AlanPechacek (May 17, 2016)

The answer to your query is tricky because the procedure was done all Arthroscopically, so only an Arthroscopic Surgical Procedure Code should be used, if available & identifiable.  The CPT Arthroscopy Codes for the "Hip" imply hip joint, i.e. intra-articular procedures only, and don't apply to Trochanteric Bursa Arthroscopic procedures, which are extra-articular.  Therefore, the 29863 for synovectomy of the hip joint would not apply.  The current CPT Book may now have separate codes for arthroscopic extra-articular hip procedures (Bursoscopy), since these are relatively new; but if not, then 27299, Unlisted procedure, pelvis or hip (along with the Operative Report) would be the most correct.  The 27062 code for Bursectomy applies to an open procedure.

Respectfully submitted, Alan Pechacek, M.D.


----------

